# Plainfield Bike Park - Plainfield, Il



## kevin marley (Aug 29, 2005)

The park is taking shape thanks to CAMBr West and lots of volunteers.

Directions and more info at plainfieldbikepark.com and cambrwest.org


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

nice. i cannot wait to ride them. im gonna be back in Peoria for the next 2 weeks, if we can make it up to Chicago is this open to ride yet fer the public? i fnot i think were still gonna try and make it up to ride street or the newish park in the Quad Cities.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

Come out and ride. If we are running the bobcat we ask people not to ride but other than that go at it.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

That's so cool to see stuff like that popping up in the midwest. 
Looks like you got something for everyone there (beginner on up).


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

That was the plan, something for everyone and build to support progression. I can tell you it's working already. I've been a little afraid of DJs for a while due to a nasty crash at a BMX track a couple years back. When we started building I was looking at the smallest set of jumps thinking those would be perfect for me for a while. Less than a week later I wouldn't touch them because they were now too small. So I moved up to the 4 foot line as my fav, got those dialed and now I'm working on clearing the 5 & 1/2 foot line. I can't wait until I start hitting the big boys and start to think the 4 footers are too small.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

When are you guys working on stuff, not to be shady, but I'm over 2 hours away and it would be a little rough with the price of gas not to be able to ride. 

I feel like such a dick.


----------



## kevin marley (Aug 29, 2005)

What a dick!   

Obviously I'm kidding. Don't worry about working on our park (unless you're local) just pitch in on your local trails so we can come visit your spot sometime. 

We have been working day and night lately, we will be working all this weekend 7/26 and 27 but after this weekend I plan on slowing down a lot and keeping it to the scheduled workdays. 

Whether you want to come help or avoid the workdays  You can get the workday poster from plainfieldbikepark.com.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

No worries, you guys are welcome at my trails any time. Just let me know if your coming through lower Wisconsin, I'd love some extra people to ride with. And its not about avoiding work days, but I've put 100s of hours into my trails already this year... if I'm going to travel I would want to make that the focus (thou I would definitely put in some time.


----------

